# Critique my boer doe



## Commercial dapples (May 7, 2021)

Hi I would like to know what you guy think of my boer doe I’m new to Boers and wanted your thoughts


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Commercial dapples said:


> Hi I would like to know what you guy think of my boer doe I’m new to Boers and wanted your thoughts
> View attachment 207966


Can you maybe post more pictures of her? I can’t see her full body very well...


----------



## Commercial dapples (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Commercial dapples (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

To get a good picture for someone to judge your doe. It would be helpful to get the picture of the doe looking at you ,body straight. The side shot of her on flat ground. The backend shot with her directly in front of you. And then looking down over her body. 
Thank you


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes. I agree with the above. The lighting is not the best, otherwise I’m sure her coat would look more colorful. How long have you had her? And how old is she?


----------



## Commercial dapples (May 7, 2021)

I have had her a few days she is 2 years old


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Commercial dapples said:


> I have had her a few days she is 2 years old


Alright. Judging from the photos, she appears to be a good size. Her coat does look a bit rough though. I recommend brushing her every single day. If you are planning on breeding her and possibly milking her, then I suggest you give her a bit of grain on a stand, and brush her while she is on it. This will train your goat to love the stand, and she will look forward to it every time.
Do you have an area of forest or pasture that she is able to spend all day in? Goats need grass and brush in their diet.
Do you also have other goats that can be companions for her?


----------



## Commercial dapples (May 7, 2021)

Yes I have a small area 50x50 I take out to on nice day till our fence is up then her and the other 2 doe will be able to come and go as they please I also have a dapple boer buck in a pen next to her


----------



## Commercial dapples (May 7, 2021)

I’ll get some better pictures tomorrow it’s raining non stop today


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Commercial dapples said:


> Yes I have a small area 50x50 I take out to on nice day till our fence is up then her and the other 2 doe will be able to come and go as they please I also have a dapple boer buck in a pen next to her


Awesome! Sounds like you’ve got everything under control! Congrats on getting her, btw! 💜


----------

